# Preparing for a stimsons python



## The . Dean (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi! Just wanting to ask some questions about setting up the tank for a stimsons python.
1.) What is a reliable but affordable thermometer and hygrometer for the tank?
2.) What is a good way to clean the tank? I read something about f10 solution but before doing that is there any home remedy stuff i can try?
3.) I plan on getting a young stimsons, is the temperature and humidity requirements the same when it gets older? And for the humidity what exact percentage should it be normally and when in shed and temperature when its in shed?
4.) Is it safe to 3d print a hide or a water bowl? 
5.) I plan to use a heat mat for the tub instead of a light. Will this be adequite? Or does it need an overhead light?

6.) Could someone link me a video or explain how to setup lights and heat mats to reach a cirtain temp and stop if it goes over? I dont want my snake to burn or freeze.

7.) The tub im using is a 12 litre plastic tub, is this too big or too small for it? 

If theres anything else i need to know please tell me, i want to do right by my snake and give it the best living conditions. Thanks


----------

